# breastmilk left out overnight



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

It's bad, right? I left my office around 8:20 last night and my pumped milk was out from then until 7 AM. Do I have to toss it?


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

yes


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Sadly yes. After 4 hours, foodborn bacteria is having a playday in your hard earned breast milk.


----------



## russianthistle (Jul 19, 2005)

I say yes, too; it's not worth the risk.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

From the LLL website:

Human milk can be stored:
At room temperature (66-72°F, 19-22°C) for up to 10 hours.
In a refrigerator (32-39°F, 0-4°C) for up to eight days.
In a freezer compartment inside a refrigerator (variable temperature due to the door opening frequently) for up to two weeks
In a freezer compartment with a separate door (variable temperature due to the door opening frequently) for up to three to four months
In a separate deep freezer (0°F, -19°C) for up to six months or longer.

Honestly, I'd risk it - and have, and my DS has never gotten sick...


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Ten hours is what I would go by, as well. In fact, I recall reading (I would cite, but I'm nak'ing) that research has shown bacterial growth in human milk is negligible upwards of 24-48 hours, but they say 10 hours just to be extra safe. If it was cool overnight, then it may be fine. Smell it, too.


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

I would taste test it.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

If it smells fine, it is fine.









I've left BM out overnight and had no problems. I'd feed it to your LO first-thing though, and not store it for later use.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I'd probably use it - smell it and taste it, and use it soon (ie, not freeze it).


----------



## Pod4One (Nov 28, 2005)

If it was fresh milk (not out of the fridge) and it's sealed with little to no air in the bags... I would say it's fine but use it soon. DH left my milk out overnight once but it was from the fridge so I had to chuck it. I could've killed him but I was too depressed about it.


----------

